# Frig Quit Working On Elict Or Gas



## davedleo (Sep 23, 2011)

hello everyone. i bought a 2006 25rss about 3 weeks ago. went out and got one of those real nice 30 amp elect. boxes, pluged the trailer in and everything was working fine. took it camping and on the 3rd day out, the frig quit working. i turn it on ( in elect and auto ) and after about 3 sec. the check light come on. checked everthing ive read about, ( fuses, breakers, leveling etc. ) and cant figure it out. first travel trailer ive ever owened. real new at this. any suggestions!!!!!!!

DUMBFOUNED AND CONFUSED!!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check lite means that it is not working on propane. The check light will not come on if there is AC power to the fridge, even if it is not working. The light only means the pilot light is not functioning or the flame sensor is bad.

If you are sure you have AC power to the fridge check the boiler column on the right side of the fridge and see if it is getting warm.

You said you checked a lot of things but to help narrow the search down can you list specific checks you have completed?


----------



## davedleo (Sep 23, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Check lite means that it is not working on propane. The check light will not come on if there is AC power to the fridge, even if it is not working. The light only means the pilot light is not functioning or the flame sensor is bad.
> 
> If you are sure you have AC power to the fridge check the boiler column on the right side of the fridge and see if it is getting warm.
> 
> You said you checked a lot of things but to help narrow the search down can you list specific checks you have completed?


well, like i said im pretty new at this so most of my checks have been visual like checking to see if the rig is level, and it is. all the fuses on the inside and out are good. checked them with my volt meter. unpluged the frig from outside and pluged in a light and its working ok. checked to see if the GFI in the bath was triped and it wasnt. checked for loose wiring, couldnt find any. other than that i havent started taking anything apart. oh yea the 12 volt batt is bran new too and has a full charge. as far as the boiler colum, cool as can be. when i turn the frig on i can hear it click outside and the light comes on inside the frig and after a couple of sec i can hear it click again and the light goes out. and thats all it does. hpe this helps you help me. thanks!!!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you cycled the fridge (turn it on, let it click the 75 times or so till it times out, turn the fridge off, wait a few seconds and turn it back on) while on LP a couple of times to purge the air out of the lines? As Andy indicated, the 'Check' light simply indicates that the pilot did not light. It usually takes three cycles to get any residual air out of the LP lines in order for our fridge to run on LP. When you are trying to run it off electric, is the light turning on inside the fridge when you open the door?


----------



## davedleo (Sep 23, 2011)

well, when i turn it on, the only thing that happens is it come s on for a few seconds then goes off. and yes the light in the frig comes on then goes off. thats all that happens. as far as purging the lines goes i have gas to all 3 burners on the stove and the hot water heater is working fine too. thanks for the reply sprayer. got anything else???? might add that it does the same thing when in elect or with the gas button ( auto )pushed in.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like the flame sensor has gone bad. Mine did a year ago. The bracket that held the sensor in place had broken and sometimes it was in the path of the flame and sometimes the bouncing from travel moved it out of the flame. It would "click click click" the normal 3 times, but not light - sometimes. It always worked on AC shore power.

If the flame is igniting and then going out - the sensor is bad - or the control board could be bad. The sensor is the cheap fix. Can you tell if the flame is lighting and then going out within a few seconds? If that's the case, the ignitor is OK and you are getting gas to the pilot light.

Just a thought.

Mike


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Are you saying the light inside the frig goes out? If that's what is whats happening then the problem sounds like you are only intermitently getting 12 volt power to the frig.If the frig is turned on then the light inside should stay on whether or not the propane lights. Since the outside 120 volt plug seems to be working I would look at the 12 volt supply. No 12 volt, no frig. I would start by disconnecting both the shore power and battery then look behind the converter, outside frig compartment and behind the control panel for a loose wire. Also change out the fuse for the frig, usually they are either good or bad but have seen some that will occasionally loose contact.


----------



## davedleo (Sep 23, 2011)

ED_RN said:


> Are you saying the light inside the frig goes out? If that's what is whats happening then the problem sounds like you are only intermitently getting 12 volt power to the frig.If the frig is turned on then the light inside should stay on whether or not the propane lights. Since the outside 120 volt plug seems to be working I would look at the 12 volt supply. No 12 volt, no frig. I would start by disconnecting both the shore power and battery then look behind the converter, outside frig compartment and behind the control panel for a loose wire. Also change out the fuse for the frig, usually they are either good or bad but have seen some that will occasionally loose contact.


yes sir that is exactly what i am saying. the light in the frig comes on for a couple of seconds then goes out. thats all that is happening. when i turn the frig on, i hear it click outside and in the frig copartment and then it clicks again and the light goes out. ive been working alot lately so havent had time to look at some of the things you are taliking about. i did check the fuses for continuity and they seem to be ok. will replace them anyways. not sure where the converter or control panel are. kinda got an idea though. will let you know. thanks for the advise....


----------

